# NEED Room to Rent in TELLURIDE



## Corinne (Jan 24, 2009)

durangoskiier said:


> I am looking to find a room to rent in Telluride for the ski season. It can be shared in an apt, house, condo, or whatever. Anytime after Dec 1st would work for me. Will be there about 3-4 nights a week and in Durango the other. Relaxed 33 yo skier who will even consider large closets to sleep in  River rat, mtn biker, and skier who will seldom be home. If anybody knows of something shoot me an email. Thanks in advance !! Andy


Are you still looking for a room?

-Corinne


----------

